# Bargain Schwinn Cadillac on eBay



## biker (Oct 5, 2021)

This looks nice.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)

look what's on the back.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm no expert but I bet the light and the box could get you close to $250.00


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 5, 2021)

Don’t forget the drop stand too!


----------



## JimScott (Oct 5, 2021)

Sent this to a Caber in CT, hopefully he can drive over and just pick it up. Good eye guys.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

Holy crap, now the bike is being parted out by the original owner. Drop stand sold for $300, box is $50, light is $60 etc. Guess that guy in CT couldn't get there in time. The owner must be reading this site.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 6, 2021)

wonder what happened to the rest. the listing is gone, not even in completed listings.


----------



## biker (Oct 6, 2021)

And that's why I snagit the listing instead of posting the ebay link which disappears on here when the post is deleted or it gets too old ebay will say " We have looked everywhere" and can't find it. All of the ebay links you put on here after a certain amount of time ebay will delete them. They don't want to support their history takes up too much storage space on their computer. So snagit the listing first and post the link second is what we should do. At least we will have a history of the item to look at in the future.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 6, 2021)

biker said:


> And that's why I snagit the listing instead of posting the ebay link



 me too. I usually post the pics from the listing as well.


----------



## biker (Oct 8, 2021)

And now that they have stripped the bike, the carcass is now available for $100. Ha ha ha.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 8, 2021)

that is still a great price. glad they only parted out the extras.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2021)

I just sold a Schwinn drop stand on eBay. One just sold for $250+ had mine buy it now for $125 and people still emailed me wanting to know if I’ll sell it for $60 😂


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2021)

So is *snagit* a tool to take pictures of an eBay screen shot (like a snipping tool); or is it more like a site that saves internet information?


----------



## biker (Oct 8, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> So is *snagit* a tool to take pictures of an eBay screen shot (like a snipping tool); or is it more like a site that saves internet information?



Yes its a tool to take screen shots of anything on your screen.


----------



## Maskadeo (Oct 8, 2021)

Also, if you can’t bid. That means  your banned!!


----------

